# TOSHIBA e-STUDIO 281C



## baxterzs (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello,

Firstly, sorry for my english, i'm french.
I have a problem with my printer, i lost my admin password !!!
I just want to know if there are a default admin password in memory for forgive and change my admin password?
Or an order solution?

thanks

baxterzs


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Try logging on in Safe Mode...
From a cold start, tap the F8 key.


----------

